# Thailand Travelers



## PhuketThailand (Sep 19, 2006)

_Please refrain from posting the same item on more than one board._


----------



## DebBrown (Sep 19, 2006)

Why was this post deleted?  I don't see any other posts by PhuketThailand today.  I was hoping for some insights regarding the military coup today.

Deb


----------



## Arkansas Winger (Sep 19, 2006)

DebBrown said:
			
		

> Why was this post deleted?  I don't see any other posts by PhuketThailand today.  I was hoping for some insights regarding the military coup today.
> 
> Deb



Earilier today I saw 3 to 5 of the same post in different areas on the board. Guess Admin deleted them as they were all the same.

Dale


----------



## PhuketThailand (Sep 20, 2006)

*Phuket Thailand Today....*

Hello and first I would like to say that as I traveled around the island today everyone (Thais & Visitors) were going about their vacationing plans.  I have been talking with some of my friends who have been around for a lot longer than I and they seem to feel very confident that the King and his military advisors will be true to the people of Thailand.  Today we had all of the banks, schools and bars closed down; but as far as I can tell at 4pm it looks like the bars will be allowed to open tonight.  Schools should be back tomorrow and well as for the banks still unsure.  Oh yeah all of the Thai media services are back Television and Radio broadcasting.  My friends both Thai and Foreigners say that things in Bangkok are a little more up tight, but overall there is calm.  

See you all on the beach.

_There were 5 previous identical posts.  If you want to post on these boards, please refrain from duplicate postings, and anything of a political nature.  It would be wise to read the rules for posting on these boards._


----------



## Cat (Sep 20, 2006)

DebBrown said:
			
		

> Why was this post deleted?  I don't see any other posts by PhuketThailand today.  I was hoping for some insights regarding the military coup today.
> 
> Deb



Deb, the deleted posts, identical on 5 different boards, gave absolutely no insights of the nature you were hoping for. I'd suggest PMing the OP to obtain the information you seek.


----------

